# new member looking for female mice for pets



## bubadye (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello im new here and was windering if anyone had female baby mice for sale for pets for my kids 
Im in southampton 
Many thanks


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome
I am up between Aldershot and Guildford if you don't find any closer to you just PM me


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

hello


----------



## bubadye (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello


----------



## Hunterscliff (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello and hope you enjoy the forum


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hope you find some mice!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

